# Checking dependencies of the whole installed system



## diolu (Jul 2, 2012)

Is there a tool that can check if the dependencies of the currently installed ports are all met. I would like to know if there are any package installed in my system that depends of something not installed (or version with a wrong version) and display all the problems. I am sure there is a simple tool to do that but I do not find it. Something equivalent to archlinux testdb.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2012)

You can use pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts, ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves might also be useful.


----------

